# bagged g-bodies



## strangexhaze

does anybody have any pics of a g body? el caminos, montes, any form of a g body? please help me out for i am undecided on what car i wanna do..thanks


----------



## maddogg20/20

Bagsbagsbagsbagsbagsbagsbagsbagsbags


----------



## baggedcutlass




----------



## 88monteSS

my 88 monte ss


----------



## 416impala

Lookin good, good 2 see you got it all figured out !!


----------



## 88monteSS

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10337417
> *Lookin good, good 2 see you got it all figured out !!
> *


thanks!! it took a little while just to figure out where to start. but now that i think of it, it was easy, just alot of planning. the air is done but it still needs some tweaking for better drivability and shit. getting the shocks relocated in the front today, doing a tune up, oil change, and a gas leak fix then itll be perfect aside from paint and doing my own thing with the interior...


----------



## 416impala

Thats good, How hard was it to setup the rear? once you do the first side, the 2nd side is a breeze !


----------



## 88monteSS

it was all about figuring out one side for sure. i think i could get this done quickly next time. i set the rear without the cups actually. welded to the axle and bolted directly to the floor. makes it sit nice and lift nice as you can tell. i would definitely do it again if you come out with a system for the 07 Mitsubishi Outlander !!!


----------



## elitdogg

is it safe to bolt it right to the floor? been pondering some shit with mine and i wanna sit low but dont wanna give up to much of the ride ya know.

and phatz im gonna call sometime when the weather stays nice so i can start lol


----------



## 88monteSS

i havent had any problems while bolting it to the floor and it rides beautifully with shocks all around./...


----------



## Mark

bolt to the floor or spring perch :scrutinize:


----------



## 88monteSS

the rear?? the rear sping perches were cut off and then we welded the botom to the axle and bolted the top of the bag to the floor. it was the best way to do it with the exhaust.


----------



## 416impala

Maybe I am not understanding, did you get the metal pipe and circle plates I sent you right? Usually you dont have to fuck around with the spring perchs, if you did cut them off now I would run a crossmember up there and mount the bags off that. I dont suggest using the sheet metal floorboard, that would definately fuck up later down the road.

call me up at the shop today if you have time so I can figure out whats goin on , thanks

rob


----------



## 88monteSS

the floor has been cut out and reinforced to be stronger because it was rusty as hell. i cut the spring perches off the axle, not the floor. because my exhaust pipes were in the way, and that was the best place to mount these, i had to cut the exhaust pipes too.i got everyhting you sent me, but it worked really well like this.


----------



## 88monteSS

i guess i should clarify a little more. its through the spring perch but it bolts to the floor....


----------



## locs_650

Laid out on 13's


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Apr 8 2008, 12:35 PM~10364441
> *i guess i should clarify a little more. its through the spring perch  but it bolts to the floor....
> *


holy hell! thats not good man. i call JAAAAINK!


----------



## pako




----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:35 PM~10364441
> *i guess i should clarify a little more. its through the spring perch  but it bolts to the floor....
> *


take a picture of the rear end so they can see what u did and then they can say there 2 cent in and so u wont tear the car up.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Apr 8 2008, 11:35 AM~10364441
> *i guess i should clarify a little more. its through the spring perch  but it bolts to the floor....
> *


No problem to fix that, its your first time doing it, nobody is perfect.

if you CANNOT accesss the top threads to bolt the cup in, you can just holesaw the floor like a 1.5" hole , drop in a flat washer then use a deep socket to tighten the cup up from the top. thats worse case if you cant slide your hand ontop of the spring perch to get a nut started on the threads. I never once had to cut a floor board. You can usually manage to get your hand up top [inbetween the floor and the top of the spring perch] to get a nut started and use a wrench to tighten the upper cup down.

the threaded rod does not have to be so long, in the kit there is 12" length of threaded rod, you can chop it down to the size you need. hope that helps.


----------



## 88monteSS

whats the big deal in bolting it to the floor?? i can access everything perfectly fine, unless its going to rip up my car somehow, and i cant imagine how, i dont see what the big deal is...


----------



## NellyNell




----------



## shortydoowop138

Nice Cutty Nelly.. I'm thinking about bagging my Type T and my SS sometime this summer.. How close are you to laying frame.?.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 8 2008, 05:25 PM~10366097
> *Laid out on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lovin those lines! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Apr 10 2008, 09:15 PM~10387311
> *Lovin those lines! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## rollinbajito

> Laid out on 13's



































[/quote]


who did your guys bags....they look clean :thumbsup:


----------



## pako




----------



## tddbrumfield

> _Originally posted by pako_@Apr 21 2008, 04:36 AM~10464796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore of this nice ride, my aunt had one and gave it to my cuzin and he wreck it by drinkin and drivin. it was in mint condition like urs.


----------



## locs_650

>


who did your guys bags....they look clean :thumbsup:
[/quote]

One of the homies from 408Ryders ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcos_65

Those are all looking great!


----------



## pako

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 22 2008, 09:47 AM~10475652
> *anymore of this nice ride, my aunt had one and gave it to my cuzin and he wreck it by drinkin and drivin. it was in mint condition like urs.
> *


here u go homie


----------



## rollinbajito

> who did your guys bags....they look clean :thumbsup:


One of the homies from 408Ryders ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
they came out nice .....


----------



## locs_650

> One of the homies from 408Ryders ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


they came out nice ..... 
[/quote]

Here is a shot of my trunk ....


----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 10 2008, 08:56 PM~10387139
> *Nice Cutty Nelly.. I'm thinking about bagging my Type T and my SS sometime this summer.. How close are you to laying frame.?.
> *


You Should trust me you'l like...
If it wasnt for the rubber stops i would be laying on the frame but they help to keep a smoother ride!!


----------



## rollinbajito

were did u buy the set up from



> they came out nice .....


Here is a shot of my trunk .... 


















[/quote]


----------



## rollinbajito

ttt


----------



## EAZY_510

if any one needs any car or truck bagged hit me up im in newark all work is garantied and only use top of the line components like slam,kp,viair. 

you can also come check out some of the work at the shop and get a estimate


----------



## EAZY_510




----------



## supersporting88

Anyone running 2in drop spindles? would it take a lot of work to lay frame on 17 or 18in knock offs?










I haven't decided if I want to bag it or lift it with accumulators


----------



## halfbreed88

anybody have any tips on how to make the front end of a 80s cutlass go faster ?


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE




----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by halfbreed88_@Apr 29 2008, 09:53 AM~10530926
> *anybody have any tips on how to make the front end of a 80s cutlass go faster ?
> *


Go faster up or down (both)?


----------



## halfbreed88

both if its possible my back goes up faster than my dick would like the front to do the same


----------



## halfbreed88

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 29 2008, 03:26 PM~10532421
> *Go faster up or down (both)?
> *


hey by the way nice cutty ive got an 88 hurst converted into lowrider satus


----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by halfbreed88_@Apr 30 2008, 06:21 AM~10539436
> *hey by the way nice cutty ive got an  converted into lowrider satus
> *


Thanks Bro! 88 hurst cutty is a keeper so dont sell it! A lot of things contribute to moving faster :air pressure,distance from valve to bag,the valve it self,where the valve is located and so on...It can be done but would take it to someone and have them check to see how your shit is setup and get some recomendations from them.

Remember that if the tanks are full and pressured you can get the front up quicker for about 3-4 hits but as the pressure drops the speed reduces.


----------



## 510sixone

my elco


----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@May 4 2008, 08:18 PM~10574803
> *my elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean bro! Post a pic of the setup... :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@May 6 2008, 12:25 PM~10589672
> *Clean bro! Post a pic of the setup... :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any of the setup. everything is tucked away in the hole behind the seat


----------



## phatkix

> _Originally posted by halfbreed88_@Apr 29 2008, 09:53 AM~10530926
> *anybody have any tips on how to make the front end of a 80s cutlass go faster ?
> *


 bigger lines, bigger/more ports on your bags, bigger valves, more psi

even stepping up a size of airline alone should make a difference.


----------



## ReyRey

Do i need to reinforce my a-arms on the regal if i'm just going to be layn and playn. or extend them


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by ReyRey_@May 9 2008, 08:45 PM~10620526
> *Do i need to reinforce my a-arms on the regal if i'm just going to be layn and playn. or extend them
> *


I NEED THIS QUESTION ANSWERED TOO!


----------



## showandgo

extend the uppers, dont have to do the lowers, and i would still do the rears. oh yeah hydraulics rule :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## badcayne

i extended the uppers on my 65 .75 inches,just so when its locked up the tires sit straight, and not butterflied


----------



## chevyboyitaly

whats size of tire ????

i have a problem whit my... i cant mount my tire i need a change.
i have in front 235/60 r 15
in post 255/60 r 15......
but i dont know off set of rims.
where is the best off set whit bag for the rim and big tire?





> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@May 5 2008, 05:18 AM~10574803
> *my elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@May 4 2008, 08:18 PM~10574803
> *my elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new pic :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Jun 17 2008, 12:40 AM~10885894
> *new pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Looks sick on those supremes! Any more pics?


----------



## Marcos_65

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Jun 16 2008, 10:40 PM~10885894
> *new pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, any set-up pics


----------



## chevyboyitaly

my elco .... and me at work


----------



## EAZY_510

> _Originally posted by Marcos_65_@Jun 17 2008, 09:44 AM~10887594
> *Nice, any set-up pics
> *



5 gal tank/2 480s @ 200 psi/ 3/8 line and valves/front has drop spindles and inner fenders gone the rear is regular bag over axle with a lil c notch truck lays flat on the ground with 13/7 supremes and will get cut up more to lay flat on 20s


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 17 2008, 07:40 AM~10887208
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looks sick on those supremes! Any more pics?
> *


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Does someone make tubular arms for g-bodies?


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10

Id like to see more trunk set-up's, where the tanks are on the rear "Shelf",
As well as some pics of the rear bag set-up's, as far as how they mount.


Thinkin bout bagging my 83 GP


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jun 23 2008, 09:27 PM~10936566
> *Does someone make tubular arms for g-bodies?
> *


suicidedoors.com G-bodys are s-10 from clips.


----------



## chevyboyitaly

my elko ready!!!

Thanks Pathz


----------



## Lay63Low




----------



## NellyNell

TTT I wanna see more!!!!


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Jul 22 2008, 09:05 AM~11146864
> *TTT  I wanna see more!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## elitdogg

a start


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Nov 16 2008, 07:55 PM~12173633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a start
> *


Good start homie :biggrin: 
Hows that cutty treatin you lately?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 510sixone

my elco with new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com




----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 18 2008, 08:56 AM~12189515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sucker hops i seen the video in u tube :0


----------



## elitdogg

eyeneff slowwwww lol running 1 380 to a 7 gal i get to hot a switch every 22 mins  getting another tank and either a york (if i can find one) or just get another couple 380's . 

oh and tryin to get rid of the rice lol 95 teg i want a caddy to take its place


----------



## nyccustomizer

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 16 2008, 11:30 PM~12177504
> *my elco with new shoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice and clean. I love it. 20's?


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Nov 21 2008, 06:28 PM~12224702
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice and clean. I love it. 20's?
> *


ya foose 20s. the rear still has to go lower about 3"


----------



## wuz slo

> _Originally posted by 510sixone_@Nov 22 2008, 07:06 PM~12232056
> *ya foose 20s. the rear still has to go lower about 3"
> *



what you do for body mods to get them 20's to tuck? jus askin cuz some people tell me 20s will tuck with no mods and some people say i have to get the grinder out


----------



## 510sixone

> _Originally posted by wuz slo_@Nov 24 2008, 08:13 PM~12247997
> *what you do for body mods to get them 20's to tuck? jus askin cuz some people tell me 20s will tuck with no mods and some people say i have to get the grinder out
> *


ya get the grinder, body saw, plasma, welder.....
in the front i have slam re7, 2" drop spindles, have to get rid of the inner wheel wells, cut the inner structure of the fender, cut the lowe corner of the fender (for turning purposes), get rid of the ac/heater box, and if you want it lay chestplate you might have to get rid of your wiper motor and possibly your hood hinges.
for the rear i have firestone 2600, bag over axle, 2" c-notch, adjustable tube trailing arms, get rid of factory wheel tubs, cut inner structure of the quarter pannel. 
i guess it all depends on how low you wanna go. im gettin mine to lay flat frame on 20s so i had to do alot of bullshit. my boy with a 79 monte all he did was get rid of the wheel wells and called it good. still tucked some wheel but frame was like 3" off the ground


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty

from cutty fest


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 12:41 PM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, was just coming here to add that bad mo-fucka :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 AM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






Clean


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 AM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE POST HOMIE!!!


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Dec 5 2008, 02:38 PM~12346477
> *THANKS FOR THE POST HOMIE!!!
> *



do u have any pics of your setup ???


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 5 2008, 08:58 PM~12349721
> *do u have any pics of your setup ???
> *


NO,NOT AT THE MOMENT, I CAN PROBABLY TAKE SOME.ITS AN OLDER SETUP,I GOT THE CAR THIS WAY.LITTLE SLOW(IM USED TO JUICE)I TRADED IT FOR A REGAL I USED TO HAVE THAT WAS JUICED(I APOLOGIZE).BUT I LIKE THE RIDE AND ALSO IT HAS A LT-1 UNDER THE HOOD.IT HAS 4 COMPRESSORS UNDER THE CAR WHERE THE SPARE TIRE HUMP USED TO BE.THEY CUT IT OUT AND WELDED IT FLAT.2 5 GALLON TANKS,VALVES ARE MOUNTED AT EACH CORNER JUST NEAR THE BAG


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

Where is good place to buy brackets for g-body's?


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by DUKES RIVERSIDE_@Dec 6 2008, 12:46 AM~12350793
> *NO,NOT AT THE MOMENT, I CAN PROBABLY TAKE SOME.ITS AN OLDER SETUP,I GOT THE CAR THIS WAY.LITTLE SLOW(IM USED TO JUICE)I TRADED IT FOR A REGAL I USED TO HAVE THAT WAS JUICED(I APOLOGIZE).BUT I LIKE THE RIDE AND ALSO IT HAS A LT-1 UNDER THE HOOD.IT HAS 4 COMPRESSORS UNDER THE CAR WHERE THE SPARE TIRE HUMP USED TO BE.THEY CUT IT OUT AND WELDED IT FLAT.2 5 GALLON TANKS,VALVES ARE MOUNTED AT EACH CORNER JUST NEAR THE BAG
> *


Clean ass ride homie! I'd like to see some more pics too.


----------



## 88monteSS

a couple some of you guys might not have seen...


----------



## Psycho631

Not mine but its clean as hell  









[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## _BANDIT_




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## smallz95eg




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 29 2008, 04:47 AM~12549910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have bags in the back?


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 29 2008, 04:47 AM~12549910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can we a setup of the rear bags ???


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 29 2008, 04:47 AM~12549910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 can we see the rear setup on that ??


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 29 2008, 06:07 PM~12553976
> *do you have bags in the back?
> *


yes it does.....


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 29 2008, 08:25 PM~12555219
> *can we see the rear setup on that ??
> *


sorry man I don't have any pic's of the rear


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Dec 30 2008, 04:43 AM~12558670
> *sorry man I don't have any pic's of the rear
> *


Cool . were they triples or double convulated bags ?? Nice lift


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 30 2008, 07:33 PM~12564030
> *Cool . were they triples or double convulated bags ?? Nice lift
> *


x2


----------



## SLAMNFX

I remember reading from previous post on this ride they were triples 

Good 2 finally meet ya Justin.... I think i am going to get with you guys on the camber for the front of my Hoe!


----------



## gzking

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 4 2009, 06:48 PM~12605018
> *I remember reading from previous post on this ride they were triples
> 
> Good 2 finally meet ya Justin....  I think i am going to get with you guys on the camber for the front of my Hoe!
> *


It was good to meet you. I am sure we can figure something out with that camber issue. I may end up just bagging the el camino never had problems with air !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

with a triple convulted bag, does the extra convultion make it so that it doesnt sit as low? where can i buy them


----------



## smallz95eg

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 30 2008, 07:35 PM~12564046
> *x2
> *


in the back it has contitech 2800's 
I'll try to go down to da homies house and take some pics soon and i think its for sale again


----------



## little chris




----------



## Looney




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i was thinking abot running those triples, but what happens when you hit a side?

it seems like they wont work good if you have side to side


----------



## DUKES RIVERSIDE

TTT


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Jan 6 2009, 12:00 AM~12619176
> *in the back it has contitech 2800's
> I'll try to go down to da homies house and take some pics soon and i think its for sale again
> *


X10


----------



## robert 92

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 8 2008, 04:25 PM~10366097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid out on 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Jan 6 2009, 12:00 AM~12619176
> *in the back it has contitech 2800's
> I'll try to go down to da homies house and take some pics soon and i think its for sale again
> *


WAITING ON THOSE PICTURES??? PLEASE!!!


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 27 2009, 12:25 AM~13125794
> *WAITING ON THOSE PICTURES??? PLEASE!!!
> *


still waiting on pics!!


----------



## ROSunshine

I'm bagging my 86 El Camino and i wanna relocate the shocks but it doesn't look like i have enough room. Has anyone relocated there shocks on a g-body, if so do you have any pics and how much of ur turning radius did you loose?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 12:41 PM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gorgeous :wow:


----------



## nueve5

yeah kinda looks like urs baggd :wave:


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 16 2010, 02:05 AM~16307270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah kinda looks like urs baggd :wave:
> *



it does! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 AM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that shit lays out hard


----------



## micheladas4me

how does that cuuty from dukes sit sooo damn low? notch frame? drop spindles? re7? those 13's?

Looks beautiful!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 16 2010, 09:26 AM~16308374
> *how does that cuuty from dukes sit sooo damn low? notch frame? drop spindles? re7? those 13's?
> 
> Looks beautiful!
> *


Not for sure,mines on 13" 155/80/13 and mines as low as i can get w/o cutting into the fram for a "C"
















Rub marks from the bump stop on axle when dropped


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 16 2010, 08:38 AM~16308411
> *Not for sure,mines on 13" 155/80/13 and mines as low as i can get w/o cutting into the fram for a "C"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rub marks from the bump stop on axle when dropped
> *


Damn who's white Grand Prix?










Just playin. Nice Cutty Bagged


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 AM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant stop checking this thing out. Makes me wanna get some 13x7's for mine.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Might as well add mine it's bagged.
My Regal on stocks before the wheels & new paint








Here it is now


----------



## Money Mike

My daily


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 10:41 AM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn this car is hard as fuck!

So pretty!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 AM~16338405
> *My daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that thing is nice :wow:


----------



## 78paco




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 20 2010, 12:45 AM~16347455
> *Damn that thing is nice :wow:
> *



Thanks bro. Check out the build up topic in my sig. its my daily but now i think i wanna get me an old honda as my daily. too many paint chips


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 11:47 PM~16382318
> *Thanks bro. Check out the build up topic in my sig. its my daily but now i think i wanna get me an old honda as my daily. too many paint chips
> *


Yes sir i fooled your build "water traps hahah" yeah that last one was a bigunn ouch


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 23 2010, 01:57 AM~16382847
> *Yes sir i fooled your build "water traps hahah" yeah that last one was a bigunn ouch
> *



Yeah it was a big ouch. But I learned so thats the main thing right :biggrin: ? We fixin to re-do the setup. Painted tanks and hopefully hardlined.


----------



## IlegalRegal

HERE IS MY 86 REGAL


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Jan 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16400298
> *HERE IS MY 86 REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rollin Supremes? How low does it get? Pretty cool.


----------



## IlegalRegal

yup 13" supremes. it lays about 1/2" off the floor


----------



## IlegalRegal




----------



## Clandestino




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Jan 24 2010, 10:48 PM~16400562
> *yup 13" supremes. it lays about 1/2" off the floor
> *


What kind of set up you got?


----------



## nsane86

[


----------



## IlegalRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16403773
> *What kind of set up you got?
> *


1/2 all around single port 12 gal tank 4 480 comps 10 switches n a bottle of helium . ill be doin dual port to the front soon!


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Jan 25 2010, 08:49 PM~16409106
> *1/2 all around single port 12 gal tank 4 480 comps 10 switches n a bottle of helium . ill be doin dual port to the front soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Jan 25 2010, 06:49 PM~16409106
> *1/2 all around single port 12 gal tank 4 480 comps 10 switches n a bottle of helium . ill be doin dual port to the front soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like a pretty clean install. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## king_tuk

my 86 el co.


----------



## IlegalRegal

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 25 2010, 10:39 PM~16412539
> *Looks like a pretty clean install. Did you do it yourself?
> *


i build a rack n welded it to the frame n installed the tank n the comps in the trunk than i had somebody install the air bags, valves, n do all the wiring.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Jan 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16422245
> *i build a rack n welded it to the frame n  installed the tank n the comps in the trunk than i had somebody install the air bags, valves, n do all the wiring.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGGD

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Apr 7 2010, 04:14 PM~17124713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


You can get the back down a little more.It's pretty easy check out my signature.Mines as low as i can go w/o notching the frame.The bump stops on the axle hit the frame when dropped


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17125000
> *You can get the back down a little more.It's pretty easy check out my signature.Mines as low as i can go w/o notching the frame.The bump stops on the axle hit the frame when dropped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rear aint done yet bro. Still debating on what I should run on the back. I want to be able to 3 wheel. What's your opinion on them "airlockup cylinders"?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Apr 7 2010, 04:54 PM~17125087
> *Rear aint done yet bro. Still debating on what I should run on the back. I want to be able to 3 wheel. What's your opinion on them "airlockup cylinders"?
> 
> *


Well i still got this in the back of my head.I'm gonna do it,it's just gonna be a 2-3 months away
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=515313&st=0

I'm sketchy about them.Talked to a cat that has em on the back of his cutty w/ no springs running a York at 300 psi and he hasn't had any problems.BUT i'm for sure they'll have problems just like the rest of em w/ the seals starting to leak and at worst that cat that had the lincoln? that the cylinder shot up threw the rear deck and did a shit load of damage.

I really think a bag is the way to go like ^^ link.Once you do a little reenforcing i think it would still be very reliable.And honestly i wouldn't take a chance w/o at least doing the rear arches,some have not had problems but i'd hate to find out


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 7 2010, 05:14 PM~17125270
> *Well i still got this in the back of my head.I'm gonna do it,it's just gonna be a 2-3 months away
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=515313&st=0
> 
> I'm sketchy about them.Talked to a cat that has em on the back of his cutty w/ no springs running a York at 300 psi and he hasn't had any problems.BUT i'm for sure they'll have problems just like the rest of em w/ the seals starting to leak and at worst that cat that had the lincoln? that the  cylinder shot up threw the rear deck and did a shit load of damage.
> 
> I really think a bag is the way to go like ^^ link.Once you do a little reenforcing i think it would still be very reliable.And honestly i wouldn't take a chance w/o at least doing the rear arches,some have not had problems but i'd hate to find out
> *


SO thats a no.... :happysad: .
Well Id rather roll bellows all the way around too but.... it's the 3 wheel that I always itch for like a fiend! hno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Apr 11 2010, 01:57 PM~17159871
> *SO thats a no.... :happysad: .
> Well Id rather roll bellows all the way around too but.... it's the 3 wheel that I always itch for like a fiend!  hno:
> *


I just dont have the room anyways in the rear that's where my tank's at.You gotta cut a big ass hole for the cylinder to come up thru so it will lay out.So yeah i just cant do it.

If i ever get around to doing it off the arms i'm make a topic for it


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17159901
> *I just dont have the room anyways in the rear that's where my tank's at.You gotta cut a big ass hole for the cylinder to come up thru so it will lay out.So yeah i just cant do it.
> 
> If i ever get around to doing it off the arms i'm make a topic for it
> *


Well so far Double Down is the only one I seen on here doin a rear for 3's with bellows.... or am I wrong? OPTION 2 is the airlockups? Juice is good for this specific reason.... 3s are easier on it. :yessad:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BAGGD_@Apr 11 2010, 02:11 PM~17159947
> *Well so far Double Down is the only one I seen on here doin a rear for 3's with bellows.... or am I wrong? OPTION 2 is the airlockups? Juice is good for this specific reason.... 3s are easier on it.  :yessad:
> *


There's a few others but for the most part it's about bag placement.

Them air lockups kits are not exactly cheap either.

Them thing that a fella needs is lift.We (air folks)dont have the bonus of having batteries/pumps to get out cars to"roll" over=less weight.

Now a power three wheel is what i'm looking for once i get my cutlass w/ HE 8" in the back going again.Should give me a little more lift than the firestone 2600's i use to have in there.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 12:36 PM~16338405
> *My daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a FLY ASS DAILY..... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 16 2010, 07:38 AM~16308411
> *Not for sure,mines on 13" 155/80/13 and mines as low as i can get w/o cutting into the fram for a "C"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rub marks from the bump stop on axle when dropped
> *


if ur bump stops are still in then its not as low as it can go :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 13 2010, 02:03 PM~17179388
> *if ur bump stops are still in then its not as low as it can go :biggrin:
> *


Ok i could go another 1/2" but then i'd have to hear my axle banging against the frame and i think it would get annoying


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 24 2008, 06:02 PM~10942507
> *suicidedoors.com  G-bodys are s-10 from clips.
> *


so does that mean I can use S-10 cups in the front on my 79 Cutty?


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by IlegalRegal_@Jan 24 2010, 11:01 PM~16400748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro who built your shit,PM me


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI




----------



## Rdawg146

My 82 Cutty laying frame










Standing a 3 wheel on air!










ass up, rear bumper at 28 inches




























14 inch air cyinders in the rear










York 210 3.8l holley 550, edelbrook manifold


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by king_tuk_@Jan 26 2010, 02:12 PM~16418020
> *my 86 el co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics of the set up??


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

Bagged up front, air cylinders in the rear.....


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

she'z "99-PBLM's" still "under construction"...








and she run'z under pressure! :biggrin:


----------



## silo82cutty

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 29 2010, 02:04 AM~17639125
> *My 82 Cutty laying frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing a 3 wheel on air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass up, rear bumper at 28 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why cant you see the 'bags when the rear end is lifted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 inch air cyinders in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> York 210 3.8l holley 550, edelbrook manifold
> *


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## 86montecarlo

IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## LSHOPPER

1978 MONTE CARLO LANDAU ON RIDE-TECH SUSPENSION FOR SALE $9500


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Rdawg146_@May 29 2010, 01:04 AM~17639125
> *My 82 Cutty laying frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing a 3 wheel on air!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass up, rear bumper at 28 inches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 inch air cyinders in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> York 210 3.8l holley 550, edelbrook manifold
> *


how did you get it to lay frame in the back?


----------



## 84cutty713

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 AM~12294002
> *from cutty fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how did he make it hit frame in the rear


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Nov 23 2010, 10:36 AM~19142902
> *how did he make it hit frame in the rear
> *


i highly doubt it does without a c notch, front just needs dropspindels and your set


----------



## spkrtwkr

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 23 2010, 02:24 PM~19143267
> *i highly doubt it does without a c notch, front just needs dropspindels and your set
> *


Youl hit cross member before frame in the front


----------



## kaos3535

not the best picture but gots a meaaan as lok up for bags


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by kaos3535_@Jan 8 2011, 07:24 PM~19542584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best picture but gots a meaaan as lok up for bags
> *


Caprice swap?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by kaos3535_@Jan 8 2011, 03:24 PM~19542584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the best picture but gots a meaaan as lok up for bags
> *



:squint: any pic's to show its bags?.... :squint:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nice


----------



## the length




----------



## baggedout81

heres mine


----------



## Rdawg146

> _Originally posted by silo82cutty_@Jul 23 2010, 01:26 PM~18123721
> *
> *


you cant see my bags in the rear becuase im using air cylinders, bags are up front


----------



## 86montecarlo




----------



## ImaginationsCutlass

Nice!!


----------



## Drew513Ryder




----------

